

The Major Lean Startup Mistake You’re Probably Making - pleahy
http://patrickleahy.me/post/35138062104/the-major-lean-startup-mistake-youre-probably-making

======
csense
Doing useful things is good.

Doing useless things is bad.

This is not just a startup philosophy; it's a metaphor for life.

~~~
pleahy
Thanks for reading! I guess what makes startup life hard is that because
there's so much uncertainty, it's tough to get a read on what is and what
isn't useful. But I think most Lean Startup types already know that. My
argument is that the problem is compounded by the fact that if you've screwed
up in the past, your selection away from hard work can be almost Pavlovian in
nature.

